# Free delivery weekend at Waxamomo



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Guy's,

How do you fancy a free delivery weekend? Well were one step ahead :thumb: Have a look at the following link:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/media/waxamailer/waxa-emailer09082011.html

Free delivery on ALL orders no matter what the size, don't forget to use the discount code in my signature too for an extra 5% off :thumb:

If you haven't been on the site lately, loads of new brands added for you to browse 

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you my friend SUCK! :lol: im trying to cut back!! but free delivery.. i can't take it.. must have a look :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you should be wearing a mask..


ORD201109094


:lol: your constantly robbing us of our wages with your offers


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm time for some more goodies


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice offer Chris .


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice offer....purchase made ORD201109098


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Well after thoroughly testing the wolf products over a few weeks, now is the time to buy the real deal, not that they've worn out, just that they've lived up to expectations. 

Again thanks for setting up the WC GB on the sample set a while back.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent timing


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders upto now guy's :thumb:

Grizzle - Do you have a little order in mind?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh dear... I see trouble ahead (for my credit card!):buffer:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have placed a order with you with the fantastic offer your doing, thought I would try the Dodo Tyrewax and Wolf wheel clean and seal which is the first Wolf item for me so looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate these offers they alway come when I have been buying new toys?????? And no money for cleaning stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

joelee said:


> I hate these offers they alway come when I have been buying new toys?????? And no money for cleaning stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know you need something Joe


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

oops  

Order Number

ORD201109105


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Good old Wax a **** :thumb:, nothing I need though


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Order recieved today...outrageously fast delivery A**


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I do but i have just got a new motorbike so no cleaning goodies for me for a bit mate:wall:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Order placed for a few bits - ORD201109108


Thanks


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

S***


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great offer - it swayed an order your way too! ORD201109109 :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

ORD2011091010

My first order with you, thanks for the free del & code

:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders guy's, still another 24 hours if anything else takes your fancy


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> S***


Robbed by the cheap hooker again:lol:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn I only ordered the other day!! Poor timing on my part . Do you have any of the wolf body wrap in? Wouldn't mind trying that now after been blown away with the break duster!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

bought some stuff myself couldn't resist as usual lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Grizzle - Do you have a little order in mind?


uch you know just some odds and sods  :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Done nothing big mate, going to try the BW for the winter and needed a few bottles, cheers for the offer.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

think I'll stump for a couple of things - 5L of Citrus Bling - do you stock it?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> think I'll stump for a couple of things - 5L of Citrus Bling - do you stock it?


Afraid not, just the 500ml bottles :thumb:


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

order placed ORD2011091110 cheers guys, oops forgot the discount code oh well


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

ORD2011091113

I tried to resist but cracked in the end:wall:

I just have to try Wolf's Body Wrap and Nano Polish.

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Chris, if I place my order later this evening whats the chances you can hold shipping and have it delivered wednesday as if its a courier nobody will be in till then


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Chris, if I place my order later this evening whats the chances you can hold shipping and have it delivered wednesday as if its a courier nobody will be in till then


No problem at all, just put a note on the order to remind me :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't forget to check out the specials page guy's for some extra special prices :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very tempting offer Chris and great timing, just put in an order for some Wolf's products, many thanks.

:thumb:

Richard


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

bloody hell I've been hooked again..... in the specials page:lol:

ORD2011091121 and ORD2011091113

Wolf's Trim Coat, could you bundle it with my other stuff please Chris.

Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Order Number

ORD2011091119


Oops i did it agin :lol: misses will kill me 

Chris, ive made 2 orders now mate, Dont want you sending them out seperate Cost u a bomb


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Order placed guys
Thanks for the free delivery :wave:
Spot on!!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Cheers for the offer Chris Order placed :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

small order placed! :lol:

Love the new website!


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Great offer, order placed :thumb:
Many thanks.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you have any body wrap Chris? Thanks


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt- said:


> Do you have any body wrap Chris? Thanks


Sure do:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=WP-0NT


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders unto now guy's, it's been a really popular promotion, I guess you don't like paying postage  I'll have to see what I can do about that for the future 

Oh and thanks for the kind comments about the new site :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i think thats true chris lol..

postage is the most annoying thing about online shopping :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

It's not so bad if everyone charges, but some don't and that is often enough. Must say I love waxamomo! (do I get another 5% off?!)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i hate waxamomo.. chris always brings up the good offers when im trying to cut down on buying stuff!!
:lol:

do i now have to pay an extra 5%? :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicane said:


> ORD2011091010
> 
> My first order with you, thanks for the free del & code
> 
> :thumb:


Forgot to get the Wolf's Nano Trim, i've ordered it (ORD2011091129), you can ship with above order if you like as it's the same address.

:thumb:


----------



## 0770rich (Feb 28, 2011)

:wave: i made an order on friday, but now i;d like to order some more stuff. after washing my car yesterday i,ve noticed the rubber trim around the windows looks dull and patchy.
what product would you recommend?

also need a QD was thinking of megs final inspection, would you say this is better than AG rapid detailer for giving a silver car abit of bling.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

0770rich said:


> :wave: i made an order on friday, but now i;d like to order some more stuff. after washing my car yesterday i,ve noticed the rubber trim around the windows looks dull and patchy.
> what product would you recommend?
> 
> also need a QD was thinking of megs final inspection, would you say this is better than AG rapid detailer for giving a silver car abit of bling.:thumb:


had a quick look at the site. for rubber dressings ect.

the wolfs offering should be good for that..
or the trim glitz and the poorboys dressings are popular on here.
haven't tried either of the last 2 myself.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Order in, thanks for the promotion guys:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

0770rich said:


> :wave: i made an order on friday, but now i;d like to order some more stuff. after washing my car yesterday i,ve noticed the rubber trim around the windows looks dull and patchy.
> what product would you recommend?
> 
> also need a QD was thinking of megs final inspection, would you say this is better than AG rapid detailer for giving a silver car abit of bling.:thumb:


As it's on special, the Wolf's is a brgain as Craig has said above.

I've never used AG Rapid Detailer so can't say it's better, but Final Inspection is a great product, also have a look at Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detailing Spray :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

amiller said:


> It's not so bad if everyone charges, but some don't and that is often enough. Must say I love waxamomo! (do I get another 5% off?!)


Nice try :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I wonder how many bottles of BW were sold in this promotion lol.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I wonder how many bottles of BW were sold in this promotion lol.


Not as many as you would think, more Brake Duster and Nano Trim :thumb: Nano Trim is at a silly price though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm... trim dressing bought that is a crazy price DAMN YOU!! The ony trim i have is tiny section at the mirrors and on the front grill lol.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

where do you put the code in cant find any where do you have to be logged in or what


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Transaction ID: 4TM80277JP776362M


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm... trim dressing bought that is a crazy price DAMN YOU!! The ony trim i have is tiny section at the mirrors and on the front grill lol.


:lol: It will be a really nice clean and shiny little bit of trim though


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Order placed!

I had to re-create my account - I'm guessing it all changed when you had the new site?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

adlem said:


> Order placed!
> 
> I had to re-create my account - I'm guessing it all changed when you had the new site?


Afraid so, glad you got it sorted and thank for the order.

Chris


----------



## myke (May 1, 2011)

Bought some collinite today :], cheers!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=festool-mpa-v-sealant

Any good never seen it before?
And can you show what price it would be like to see what bargain i have had


----------



## 0770rich (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for reply's
2 orders made ORD2011091141 / 
ORD2011090923 can bundle these together for postage if you like:thumb:


----------



## Tombs (Jul 20, 2011)

Just Placed My First order:ORD2011091146

Must say it was a Good shopping experience, My first time on, but enjoyed the new site.

Nice one!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

orderd - Order Number

ORD2011091151


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Legend as always chris..

order arrived today,
i didn't even expect it to be sent until today!!! 

oh and the cherry maom are the best.. thanks :lol:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Missed this


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

scoobymad said:


> Missed this


More offers coming soon don't worry :thumb:

Thanks for all the orders over the weekend guy's, really appreciate it.

Craig - glad to hear it arrived safely and before you expected it 

Although postage is now included again, don't forget to check out the specials page, still some great offers to be had :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> More offers coming soon don't worry :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for all the orders over the weekend guy's, really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Excellent 

I'm off to see the offers page,i don't need anything but i like to try out suppliers who is quickest best priced etc,i'm guilty of never being on your website before......until now!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

then you can't appreciate how brilliant the new website is compared to his old site :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> then you can't appreciate how brilliant the new website is compared to his old site :lol:


haha very true :lol::lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

order arrived today, cheers bud... ONR is my new fave smelling product - smells just like amaretto


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Legend as always chris..
> 
> order arrived today,
> i didn't even expect it to be sent until today!!!
> ...


lucky git, i got the lemon ones


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Chicane said:


> order arrived today


Damn.. mines hasnt arrived yet hopefully tomorrow lol. :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

was pleasantly surprised today when i walked in and saw a parcel with my name on it, vez quick indeed!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicane said:


> lucky git, i got the lemon ones


not sure if i got lucky or if chris remembered.. told him ages ago cherry are my favourite :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My order arrived today thanks and look forward to trying the products out


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Waxamomo second order leaking again.First time it was the optiseal which i left and not posted about as you know.now the wolfs stuff the nano trim is leaking all over stinks and you can even smell it through the clear zip type bag it is in.So do you want it returning or how or what shall be done about it.
AND no people jumping on the bandwagon please
once yes twice no 

posted in detailing chat aswell


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Order received today...many thanks Chris:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Waxamomo second order leaking again.First time it was the optiseal which i left and not posted about as you know.now the wolfs stuff the nano trim is leaking all over stinks and you can even smell it through the clear zip type bag it is in.So do you want it returning or how or what shall be done about it.
> AND no people jumping on the bandwagon please
> once yes twice no
> 
> posted in detailing chat aswell


Hey Chris,

Was just about to reply to other thread but it has been locked. You should already have a PM. I have not had another single order leak since your last order maybe 2 months ago? If not more, I think you have a heavy handed post man  Anyway, as I have said in the PM, if you send me your address or order number, I will get another posted out for you :thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> not sure if i got lucky or if chris remembered.. told him ages ago cherry are my favourite :lol:


Of course I remembered :lol: If you believe that you'll believe anything


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I swear my postman watches me leave the house lol.

Been carded today so assuming its the Wolfs order  

Got carded yesterday even though i was in Julia had the car postwoman assumed i wasnt in so left it with a neighbour

Monday they attempted a delivery at 5:05pm from Polished Bliss i was out picking Julia up from work.

He or she is getin ambushed next time i'm expecting a delivery haha!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Was just about to reply to other thread but it has been locked. You should already have a PM. I have not had another single order leak since your last order maybe 2 months ago? If not more, I think you have a heavy handed post man  Anyway, as I have said in the PM, if you send me your address or order number, I will get another posted out for you :thumb:
> 
> ...


cheers chris it's just my luck i think in future maybe for single items like these stick some tape around top.I have no problem sending this back so you dont think im pulling a fast one or taking a picture.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Of course I remembered :lol: If you believe that you'll believe anything


 

:lol:



Grizzle said:


> I swear my postman watches me leave the house lol.
> 
> Been carded today so assuming its the Wolfs order
> 
> ...


pmsl.. can just see you.. jumping on the postie.. WHERES MA BODY WRAAAAAPP!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> cheers chris it's just my luck i think in future maybe for single items like these stick some tape around top.I have no problem sending this back so you dont think im pulling a fast one or taking a picture.


Yeah maybe it should have had some tape round, but I honestly get next to no returns at all so I thought my packaging was pretty dam good 

Will get another in the post for you today, don't worry about a picture or sending it back :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my order from you guys,packaging is perfect :thumb:


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Also got my order today and packing was top notch m8 :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Got mine today too. Top service Chris:thumb:


----------



## 0770rich (Feb 28, 2011)

recieved my 2nd order made on sunday via royal mail.(thanks) but still waiting on my 1st order ORD2011090923 made on friday can't get no tracking info at all of ups. any help with this waxamomo?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

0770rich said:


> recieved my 2nd order made on sunday via royal mail.(thanks) but still waiting on my 1st order ORD2011090923 made on friday can't get no tracking info at all of ups. any help with this waxamomo?


This is leaving tomorrow for delivery Friday, slight delay with the Body Solvent bottles sorry.


----------



## 0770rich (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbk thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> This is leaving tomorrow for delivery Friday, slight delay with the Body Solvent bottles sorry.


I'm assuming mines is the same then Chris? i tried calling this morning but there was no answer, i did receive the Trim sealant yesterday(althought picked it up from the post office today)


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Order..s Recieved thanks for my sweeties


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Order arrived safe & sound, excellent service. Many thanks :thumb:


----------

